# Is a current MERM necessary?



## Speydragon (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello All,

I'll be taking the PE exam (HVAC) this spring, and I have an 8th edition MERM that was given to me. I see there is a 12th edition MERM out. Is it necessary to get the current edition or will the 8th edition be sufficient for studying?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 3, 2012)

Beats me.

But buying the band spanking new one sounds like cheap insurance.


----------



## pbrme (Dec 5, 2012)

I'd say forgetaboutit. Merm 12 has been out for like 6 years. People were passing the exam using 8. There hasn't been any new technologies/principles etc. invented or discovered for use in general practice in the last 60 years. I think your fine. If you don't pass for a couple try's MERM 13th will probably be out soon enough.


----------



## Charlie Plumb (Dec 5, 2012)

Yes current MERM is necessary. Had a friend that spent a lot of time studying with an old MERM and failed by just one or two questions that were answered easily in the latest edition. I think it would be worth the $200 to not have to study for the exam again.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 6, 2012)

Charlie Plumb said:


> I think it would be worth the $200 to not have to study for the exam again.


They don't cost THAT much.

/&gt;http://www.amazon.com/Mechanical-Engineering-Reference-Manual-Edition/dp/1591260493/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1354799014&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=merm

Still, your point is valid.


----------



## tmacier (Dec 6, 2012)

I dont see why is nessary -

I studied with the 10th edition and passed in 2011-

Tim


----------



## Charlie Plumb (Dec 6, 2012)

Whoa they have dropped in price lately...must be getting ready for the new version.


----------



## GA PE (Dec 18, 2012)

_I purchased a used 12th for about $130.00. I think that it was worth it as I passed. The charts and all are very nice. I think that you could pass with an older version, but it is a personal choice. All of the study courses, use the 12th edition of Lindburgh's manual as the reference if you are taking a review course._


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jan 11, 2013)

MERM 11 vs MERM 12....would the 11th edition be good, or is the 12th edition necessary? Anyone know the differences between the two? I have the 8th that I'm working problems from, but am ready to get a later revision.


----------



## GA PE (Jan 17, 2013)

SMott said:


> MERM 11 vs MERM 12....would the 11th edition be good, or is the 12th edition necessary? Anyone know the differences between the two? I have the 8th that I'm working problems from, but am ready to get a later revision.


I think that you can definately pass with the 11th, but if you are going to take a review course the 12th will be used as the reference manual.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for the reply!


----------

